# New immigration application for Quebec



## mark304 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi All,

i have been with my Canadian (Quebec) girlfriend for 3 years now and rather than travel to and fro from the UK to visit each other I wish to move to Quebec permanently. We are engaged and hope to get married this year (in Quebec). The whole immigration process looks like a mine field so would like to make sure I have all the answers I need before kicking off an application half-arsed!! 

The family visa looks like our best possible chance of success. Can we start an immigration application pending our marriage and provide evidence of the marriage down the road. Ideally we want to get married in Quebec in June / July this year but dont want to delay starting the immigration process. 

Once an immigration application is submitted are you able to enrol in the free French study programme. Or is this only available once the application is approved? My French is ok but not at a good enough standard to start work as yet...

Is there a better time of year to submit an immigration application due to the annual limits on immigration? I suspect your chances are equal all year round but want to be sure...

I have loads more questions but think this will do for now!! Any advice or pointers in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!!

Mark.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mark304 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have been with my Canadian (Quebec) girlfriend for 3 years now and rather than travel to and fro from the UK to visit each other I wish to move to Quebec permanently. We are engaged and hope to get married this year (in Quebec). The whole immigration process looks like a mine field so would like to make sure I have all the answers I need before kicking off an application half-arsed!!
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## mark304 (Jan 5, 2010)

Many thanks for the quick response.

One last question for today.... Do you have any advice on Private Health Care before and during the immigration application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mark304 said:


> Many thanks for the quick response.
> 
> One last question for today.... Do you have any advice on Private Health Care before and during the immigration application?


I'm assuming from this question you plan to do an inland application. There are many insurers who will sell health insurance to cover the waiting period up to when you're eligible for Provincial Health Insurance.
If you are doing an outland application from the UK you would only need to buy the interim insurance as you would have NHS coverage up until you leave.

Try:-http://www.qc.croixbleue.ca/index.en.html

You could also Google 'Quebec Private Health Insurance'


----------



## mark304 (Jan 5, 2010)

Again thanks for the help offered thus far!!

Next question:-

I was thinking of making an inland application but from what I read inland takes longer and is more restrictive. Is this correct? Also, if I submit an application from the UK will that give me any restrications on visiting Canada or any other down side? I think not but want to be sure before deciding one way or another.

Thanks.


----------

